# Any word on UniveralHD?



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I would like to see this channel before the next season of Battlestar Galactica!!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Will Charlie invoke those might words "No compelling content"?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, if he did, he would be correct. UHD really doesn't offer much that isn't already shown in HD on Dish.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Ummm... how about Battlestar Galactica. That isn't in HD on Dish now is it?


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

Antknee said:


> Ummm... how about Battlestar Galactica. That isn't in HD on Dish now is it?


I think we are agreeing with Charlie that Battlestar Galactica isn't compelling.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

buckyp said:


> I think we are agreeing with Charlie that Battlestar Galactica isn't compelling.


Who are you speaking in behalf of when you say, "we"? You make it sound like you are an authority, or a spokesman for DBSTalk or something. Maybe you should start a poll with the question, "Is Battlestar Galactica compelling content?" Just a "Yes", and "No", and "I've never seen it" would be good enough choices. Then, based on that, if the majority choose "No", you could make your statement, although it would be more accurate to use "DBSTalk Respondents" instead of "we".

Oh, by the way, when did you speak with Charlie about this? I haven't heard him make any statements about declaring Battlestar Galactica to be not compelling.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Yikes! But jsanders is right. One person's junk is another person's treasure (trying to be PC) and there could very well be some that want Universal HD and is must-see TV for them. Just because Charlie hasn't added a particular channel to DISH doesn't mean it's not compelling. Take OLN and YES, for example. He didn't take them off or not add them because they're not compelling. They aren't part of DISH lineup because of contractual issues. I know the other guy didn't say that's the ONLY reason why Universal HD is not in the HD Pak lineup but don't say that it's not compelling because there are channels that DISH doesn't have and it's not because they're not compelling.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Ummm... I am new here. who the heck is Charlie?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Antknee said:


> Ummm... I am new here. who the heck is Charlie?


Charlie is "The Man".


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Ohhhhh.... I see... funny


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

BG is about as compelling as it gets PERIOD! Best show on TV and I said so and my name isnt Charlie either.... 

IMO this one show alone is one needs to decide if UHD is worth it


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Even better would be for SciFi to offer the entire channel in HD.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

That's what I would like! In any case, BG is very popular I am sure many Dish customers would like this


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Antknee said:


> Ummm... I am new here. who the heck is Charlie?


Charlie is the evil Communist Chinaman from M*A*S*H. Not like the good freedom loving Asian-Americans.

But anyway, I'm sure that BG is a good show, but its won't get a channel carried all by itself. Perhaps the next time Dish and NBC/Uni go into channel renegotiations, it will get put on the table.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have to say that even if all else were equal, having the Sci-Friday lineup in true HD would be compelling enough to affect my home theater purchase and that includes the brand of satellite box I get.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Even better would be for SciFi to offer the entire channel in HD.


I would love to see that too! Personally, I haven't seen BG yet, would like to find something in the absense of Enterprise at least.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I suspect the holdup on UHD is the litigation that started when it was _Vivendi Universal_. This is the case that forced DISH to add the IMF channel a while back by way of a court order.

I haven't heard anything since then about a settlement or agreement.

If anyone knows how the case has progressed, please post it.

I'd like to see it added to the HD PAk ASAP for the USA HD content including tennis and _Monk_. (Even when it's only upconverted it looks pretty damn good.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like Battlestar Galactica (new, never liked the old)... and I believe also that UniversalHD shows some of the USA programs as well, like Monk and perhaps Dead Zone. I know they show Monk, but I'm not 100% sure about Dead Zone, though I know it has been shot in HD for the least season.

The only thing I gather is that UniversalHD isn't simulcasting or anything, so if you want to watch the new Battlestar episode when it comes on, for instance, you have to watch Sci-Fi. We are half-way (on hiatus until January) through the season right now on Sci-Fi, but I don't think any of the current/2nd season has aired yet on UniversalHD has it?

All that said... I would like to have that channel as an option, and if Dish added it and the HD viewership increases to that channel as a result, it may motivate UniversalHD to offer more programming.

I don't know a whole lot about them other than what I see on the Web site and what I've read online... but for me, it seems to be the most compelling HD channel left out there after all we already have and the presumed upcoming Voom remainders + ESPN2HD.


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

Never knew why we got IMF. THat has become one of the two channels for me that keep me at Dish. I love IMF. So happy to have it - probably the channel I watch most overall since unlike the other video stations is actually, well, shows videos.

On Sci-Friday, I completely agree. That is a "worth switching for" kind of channel to me. I would take UHD for at least BG, but I would like to see all SciFi.

And I have noticed that all their movies and such are being created in 16x9 these days, and all the Sci-Friday shows are in that format too. I am sure they are trying to make sure their library is 'up to snuff' if they do decide to switch to HD at some point.


----------

